# Paph. FC Puddle leaf dieback - help please!



## HotHouse (Mar 16, 2017)

A leaf on a new fan of Paph. FC Puddle appears to have progressive dieback starting at the tip and spreading downwards towards the base. What do others think it is and treatment options? Thanks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2017)

cut it off at the base of the leaf, quickly. Looks like rot. Cinnamon power on the cut.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep, rot. Cut that off and wash your hands or wear gloves.
It looks like a aggressive type, too.

Cutting the affected part off is usually the end of this thing. Keep a close eye on this plant in case of another strike.


----------

